# Is there a slow setting PVC Cement?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have any experience working with PVC but I was watching this video and one tip they showed that I imagine should work well is make all your connections the way you want without any cement, then once it's the way you want, make a line going accross each connection. Undo everything and make sure you have the pipes layed out in proper order and easy to quickly grab, then start the work, that way you just need to quickly put the pipe so the line matches with the other, no need to play around with them. 

Maybe it just sounds easier then it really is though, I've never done it myself, just something I saw while watching random DIY videos and thought it was a nice idea.


----------



## cm3putter (Sep 9, 2009)

I always do that, it does make it easier, but I still need a slow setting pvc cement to give me several seconds...


----------



## D'Brie (Dec 20, 2009)

*Cements*

Contact this company: http://www.oatey.com/Plumber/Shared/ProductGroup/1/Regular+Cements+and+Primers.html
They'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have never seen a "slow setting" PVC glue. I use Oatey products all the time.


----------



## Water Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

The slowest setting PVC cement that I've seen/used is the grey one from Oatey. Make sure that you ream the pipe for a proper fit/glue job.

Mick


----------

